# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Rokit Smart, educational robot kit, Robolink, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robolink, Inc.

Home page - robolink.com/rokit-smart

"Educational Robot Kit: Rokit Smart (12-in-1 Robot Kit)" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Rokit Humanoid & Arduino Compatibility Testing

Published on Feb 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid doing Moonwalk

Published on Mar 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Rokit Smart: Build and Program Robots the Easy Way

Published on May 14, 2015

----------

